# صاعق كهربائي 0545857278 ((لبيع))للدفاع عن النفس $$$$$$



## ابوداحم11 (16 أغسطس 2010)

للبيع صاعق كهربائي 
كهرب صاعق للدفاع عن النفس بأنواع مختلفه قوتهن 300kvبسعر (((300 ))) للصغار
ا_الجوال
2_العقرب
3_الكشاف الصغير (المخفي بغطاء)

الكشاف الكبير قوته 2000kv بسعر(((450))) ريال

الاجهزة تتستخدم
1-للدفاع عن النفس
2-للحراسات الامنية
3-للابل الهائجة

للاستفسار ابوصالح ((((( 0545857278 )))))


----------

